# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] increase chart range dynamically as range increases

## Howardc1001

I would like to know how to increase my chart range dynamically as more data is added each day-see sample data attached

----------


## protonLeah

1.  Create two dynamic named ranges, vis.:*DeltaDpD	*=Sheet1!$B$2:INDEX(Sheet1!$B:$B,COUNTA(Sheet1!$A:$A))
*RecDate	*=Sheet1!$A$2:INDEX(Sheet1!$A:$A,COUNTA(Sheet1!$A:$A))2.  Edit chart data source:legend series values: =Sheet1!DeltaDpD category: sheet1!RecDate

----------


## Howardc1001

Thanks for the help Ben. Formula works perfectly

----------

